# Video...



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow.. Those red cherries are so dark red.
My dslr doesnt have video recording so I do it with my IPhone. 
Here's one that I made a few months ago. I hope you'll ROFL


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

You had a very nice video there. You put a lot more thought into it than I did. I just took 4 clips and put them together, nothing that exciting. Next time around, I will take some more time and make it better and line it up with the music. Good job!


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

ooooh, ill play

ive been waiting to try out the video on my t3i


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Cool videos!

I keep thinking I need to do something. I have a D7000 that does HD, but haven't done any video with it yet.

On a video note... I caught my panda cory's breeding last night. There was quite a bit going on, but here is 40 seconds of it. This is just iPhone video.


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

AnotherHobby said:


> Cool videos!
> 
> I keep thinking I need to do something. I have a D7000 that does HD, but haven't done any video with it yet.
> 
> ...


Loved your UG


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

sumer said:


> Loved your UG


Thanks! The cory's love it too. They lay/sleep on it all the time.


----------

